# Jamestown J2000 pellet stove.  Good/Bad or Indifferent???



## hotdawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I am about to get my first pellet stove either today or tomorrow but before I do, just wanted to get everyone's thoughts on a Jamestown J2000.  I've been consumed with pellet stove research and have practically memorized all the different posts on this forum.  Oddly enough there's not a lot of info on this stove here but my wife really likes the looks and it looks like a very solid stove.  The lack of reviews could be a good thing or a bad thing, I'm not sure anymore.  Does anyone have first hand experience with this stove or brand?  How do you like it?  Even without first hand experience, have you heard much about this stove?  I'm heading out to the dealer this afternoon and will be pulling the trigger soon, as in within 24 hours.  I need a stove installed and working by the beginning of December otherwise another $900 for the oil guy.  TY in advance!!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 21, 2011)

Good Luck. Not a stove that I know of. I would look into the dealer and make sure he can service your unit and stocks parts. If a board or specialty part goes out you might be out of luck to get that unit back into action. I would stick with the more common stoves and stay away from the smaller companies. Just my advice.

Eric


----------



## celticsgreen (Nov 21, 2011)

hotdawg said:
			
		

> Hi, I am about to get my first pellet stove either today or tomorrow but before I do, just wanted to get everyone's thoughts on a Jamestown J2000.  I've been consumed with pellet stove research and have practically memorized all the different posts on this forum.  Oddly enough there's not a lot of info on this stove here but my wife really likes the looks and it looks like a very solid stove.  The lack of reviews could be a good thing or a bad thing, I'm not sure anymore.  Does anyone have first hand experience with this stove or brand?  How do you like it?  Even without first hand experience, have you heard much about this stove?  I'm heading out to the dealer this afternoon and will be pulling the trigger soon, as in within 24 hours.  I need a stove installed and working by the beginning of December otherwise another $900 for the oil guy.  TY in advance!!



There are very few dealers compared to the big names like Harman, so I might be worried about support and parts.  In NH they only have one delaer for whole state.


----------



## KNKN (Nov 22, 2011)

I purchased a used 96 model jamestown j1000 this year. Its a nice little stove and they still have parts for it even though its a 96 model. Looking at videos on jamestowns website it seems they have not changed much on the the stoves since 96. So that tells me it must be a good design. The only downside to the Jamestowns that I have found is they think their parts are lined with gold. An exhaust blower will run you $300-$400 where I see other brand pellet stoves selling replacements for $150!


----------



## FlagshipSweep (Dec 8, 2011)

Hotdawg, 

Be sure to check the door seal. I'm a dealer in NW PA and have been seeing issues with the doors not being properly alligned all the time from the factory. Its a quick fix, open the sides and adjust the hinges and latch with a 1/2" wrench or socket. It helps to have someone hold the door tight against the stove while you tighten the bolts back down. 

Otherwise, a good choice. J2000s can really throw the heat!

And yes to KNKN, the Jamestown stoves are only slightly changed since the early 1990s.  The body of the stoves are almost identical to the original models. Some components have been changed or updated over the years. In 2009 Jamestown updated many of the internal parts and went to a more modern control board. 

Happy burning!


----------



## Whimpster (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm running a  94 model J2000T Jamestown insert bought it for $300.00 used.. it ran like crap....totally striped it and gave it a good cleaning and WOW!! it heats like the devil now.
You have to keep the Jamestown clean and it will treat you well....I say again...do the cleaning as per instructions on there web site and you have a great stove,you neglect it and it runs like crap.
I've run about 175 bags through it now..it likes small short pellets,the longer pellets seem to jam the feed auger and don't feed well and you end up running the feed rate on 5 or 6 settings...just a tip 
I normally run the stove on 2.5 to 3 setting and it drives me out!

Good Luck


----------



## allFIREDup (Dec 10, 2011)

The NH dealer offers a lifetime warranty on the stove.    Anything that goes wrong is covered for the life of the stove.


----------

